# И вновь разметка диска ;)

## dimqua

Прошу помочь правильно разметить диск. Машинка "домашняя", диск один — SATA 250 GB. Пока набросал вот, что:

/boot ext2 64Mb

swap none 1Gb

/ ext4 1Gb

Остальное будет на LVM2. Но не совсем определился, что ставить на корень. Полагаю, надо рассматривать ext4 или reiserfs? Знаю, что reiserfs можно сконвертировать в ext4, а ext4 можно будет в btrfs (уже можно?). Btrfs пока ставить не хочу - сконвертировать в неё из ext4 всегда успею. Собственно, вопрос вот в чём: Что выбрать для корня? Reiserfs или ext4? Будет ли смысл использовать btrfs для корня в дальнейшем?

На LVM2:

/usr 5 GB

/usr/portage/distfiles 3Gb

/usr/portage 2Gb

/home 50 GB

/opt 5 GB

/var 10 GB

Что скажите? Думаю ещё чего нибудь вынести... С ФС тут не могу определится. Хотел бы в заюзать btrfs (сейчас хочу сделать будущие btrfs-разделы в ext4, а когда btrfs станет стабильной - сконвертирую) и Reiser4, но где лучше одна, а где другая? Имеет ли смысл тут XFS (например, на /home) или обычная reiserfs (3.6)? Или же вышеперечисленные btrfs и Reiser4 лучше?

/tmp, /var/tmp хочу сделать в tmpfs. Может что ещё стоит туда же вынести? Прошу учесть, что ОЗУ у меня 1Gb.

Стандартную "/boot, /, /home" прошу не предлагать. Всем откликнувшимся, заранее спасибо.

----------

## nao

 *dimqua wrote:*   

> Прошу помочь правильно разметить диск. Машинка "домашняя", диск один — SATA 250 GB. Пока набросал вот, что:
> 
> /boot ext2 64Mb
> 
> swap none 1Gb
> ...

 

/boot и / тоже можно поместить внутрь LVM

Но конечно спорно. С другой стороны - в случае неработоспособности lvm, у тебя не будет загружаться система.

+ надо будет собирать initrd (если ещё не собираешь)

/boot кстати я лично не вижу смысла выносить в отдельную партицию, если только возможно у тебя не установлено больше одного дистрибутива на компе.

 *dimqua wrote:*   

> Остальное будет на LVM2. Но не совсем определился, что ставить на корень. Полагаю, надо рассматривать ext4 или reiserfs? Знаю, что reiserfs можно сконвертировать в ext4, а ext4 можно будет в btrfs (уже можно?). Btrfs пока ставить не хочу - сконвертировать в неё из ext4 всегда успею. Собственно, вопрос вот в чём: Что выбрать для корня? Reiserfs или ext4? Будет ли смысл использовать btrfs для корня в дальнейшем?
> 
> 

 

Выбор между reiserfs или ext4 - напрашивается холивар. Я например отказался от неё на /home из-за ну очень долгой скорости монтирования большого раздела (для меня в то время это было достаточно критично, так как комп врубался/вырубался). Да и новинку (ext4) хотелось попробовать. Сейчас использую reiserfs на /var, а на всём остальном ext4.

Насколько я понимаю, btrfs можно будет использовать вообще без lvm. Т.е. там есть что-то вроде встроенного lvm. (могу ошибаться)

 *dimqua wrote:*   

> На LVM2:
> 
> /usr 5 GB
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles 3Gb
> ...

 

LVM это конечно хорошо (можно добавить места если есть), но имхо совсем мелчить тоже не стоит. Иногда можно юзать симлинки.

К примеру у меня:

/opt -> /usr/opt (/usr отдельная партиция)

/usr/portage/distfiles -> /home/distfiles (может вырастать до больших размеров если не подчищать, а /home большой всёравно)

 *dimqua wrote:*   

> /tmp, /var/tmp хочу сделать в tmpfs. Может что ещё стоит туда же вынести? Прошу учесть, что ОЗУ у меня 1Gb.

 

/var/tmp при сборке может раздуться весьма и весьма хорошо. Например при сборке OO.o или chromium /var/tmp может доходить до нескольких гигабайт.

Всегда хотел сделать /var/tmp частично в памяти, а остальное (если не поместилось) на винте. Но вот пока не придумал как.

----------

## dimqua

 *Quote:*   

> Насколько я понимаю, btrfs можно будет использовать вообще без lvm. Т.е. там есть что-то вроде встроенного lvm. (могу ошибаться) 

 

Да, но тогда возникает вопрос - целесообразно ли делать так: / - ext4, swap, /home - ext4, а затем сконвертировать в btrfs? То есть хомяк просто перевести на btrfs, а корень уже "раздробить" на всякие /var и /usr.

 *Quote:*   

> Всегда хотел сделать /var/tmp частично в памяти, а остальное (если не поместилось) на винте. Но вот пока не придумал как.

 

+1. Может попробовать compcache ? Хотя думаю с моим то гигабайтом ОЗУ... С другой стороны у меня кроме Firefox ничего тяжелого нет.

----------

## dmpogo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles -> /home/distfiles
> 
> 

 

Для этого не надо делать симлинки.   Переменная DISTDIR в /etc/make.conf устанавливает куда идут исходники.   У меня например стоит

# Portage location

PORTDIR="/var/portage"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

и весь портаж сидит в /var  а не в /usr

----------

